# AAP review and log



## Bigjay73 (Apr 22, 2015)

After trying to figure out which sponsor to go with, I decided on AAP. Good reviews, respected reps, and getting in on the BOGO sale were the deciding factors. Not an easy decision, there are several sponsors and reps on here that seem to have their shit together. I ordered Tren A and test. I'm cruising right now on 300mgs a week of test c. Cycle will be 400-500 mgs a week tren A and 250 mgs a week test. Gonna try to hold on for 6 weeks. This is my second tren cycle, but I'm skeptical of the legitimacy of my last sponsors tren. I made good size gains, but bloated like crazy and didn't really see any sides other than acne. I wonder if it wasn't just strong test instead of tren. I feel confident that I will be getting legit gear this go around from AAP. Order was placed at some point in the last week. Ordering was smooth and communication was spot on. I will update with pics when my package arrives. I'm very excited to start this cycle ( cutting cycle), more excited than I was to run my very first cycle.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 22, 2015)

So is this a log or review of a sponsor?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjay73 (Apr 22, 2015)

Both. I'm multitasking.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 2, 2015)

Bigjay73 said:


> Both. I'm multitasking.



Well glad to see all the entries-very entertaining...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjay73 (May 2, 2015)

What are you a thread nazi?  Haven't recieved my gear yet. I'll post up when I do.


----------



## Bigjay73 (May 4, 2015)

And so it begins. Pack arrived today. I was grinnin like a kid who just walked in on his sisters friend getting naked. Anyways, pinned tren and test in my delt. Went very smooth and no pip. Vials are very clear. Starting at 400/250 tren to test, 6 weeks or until I can stand it anymore. Going to eat 2700 cals a day, ( maintenance is 3500). Doing a 60/20/20 split on macros. Looking to cut down to 245 while keeping or hopefully building muscle. I lift every other day. Chest, back, shoulders and arms, legs, repeat. Going to do 30-45 min cardio on my non lifting days. Tonight is chest day. I'll post my workout as a starting point and see where it goes from there from week to week. Pretty excited about this cycle.


----------



## Bigjay73 (May 5, 2015)

Chest day last night. Main lift is decline. I'm doing pyramids right now on declines, they've done well for me for years. 
Warm up 225x10
1st set 245x8
2nd set 265x6
3rd set 285x4
4th set 305x3 dropped to 225 to failure. 
One minute rest between sets
finished the night with inclines, db bench, flies, and a 30 rep set on a press machine to total failure. 
No placebo effect unfortunately. Carfio today. 30 min hike up a mountain. Back day tomorrow


----------



## Bigjay73 (May 6, 2015)

Back day today. Main lift is deads followed by close grip pulldowns, pullovers, and rows. 
Deadlift numbers:
Warm up- 225 x 8
1st set 315 x 8
2 nd set 365x8
3rd set 405x6
4 th set 455x 4
5th set 365 x 6
I love deadlifts but it's hard to go on after doing them. Takes a lot out of me. Sucks though when you have to fart right before pulling. Should have left the hot sauce off of the chicken I ate for lunch.

- - - Updated - - -​


----------



## Bigjay73 (May 11, 2015)

Still hitting it. Just haven't been able to post for a couple days. Hit shoulder s and arms on Friday. Good workout, nothing special. Yesterday was leg day. Didn't go well. Something pulled in my knee while doing leg press. Almost dropped 900lbs on my ass. Pain subsided after a few minutes and finished up with stiff legged deads, hammy curls and tons of calf exercises. I usually do sets on the incline squat machine, but left them out due to the knee issue. It's sore today, but not bad. Been having knee issues since I stepped off of a ladder wrong in January and heard a pop. Probably have a little surgery in my future. Tren sides are down. No more sweating but sleep is horrible. Don't have that pumped feeling either. Temporary I'm sure. Haven't weighed myself, but see more definition in my upper body.


----------



## Bigjay73 (May 13, 2015)

Chest day today. Same weight and reps as last week but perfomed more sets. All I can ask for considering I'm in a 700 cal deficit. Didn't feel like I could hit total failure. Good workout all in all. Pinned again this morning. Still can't believe how smooth this product is. Also, put on my older smaller jeans and I can fit in them again. Not so much the waist that is problem, it's my thighs that tend to be too snug. See a good bit of vascularity in my shoulders and chest again. Sleep is still shit. All in all loving this cycle so far.


----------



## Bigjay73 (May 20, 2015)

Supposed to be leg day but my knee is still a little sore. Hit chest today. No gain in decline bench, but other movements improved. Felt like I had more stamina. Did a bunch of calf exercises for good measure. Feeling really good on this cycle. No bloat whatsoever. Noticing more and more definition every day.


----------



## Bigjay73 (May 22, 2015)

Back day today. Replaced deads with rack pulls. Knee had no pain in it. Haven't done rack pulls in a long time, felt awkward but I was able to do a lot more reps with heavy weight. Gained strength in pulldowns and pullovers. Added tbar rows to the mix today as well. Feeling strong. Cycle still going strong. Skin is oily and dreams are getting really weird, but I kinda like it.


----------

